# Cardiff roaster / supplier



## Kamakazie! (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone knows of anywhere in Cardiff to buy fresh beans?

Could be either a roaster or a re-seller.

Thanks

Edit: This is just for home use. I don't drink lots so would like to save on postage if I can find somewhere local to buy from.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm in Aberdare - not that far from Cardiff!!

Andy


----------



## Kamakazie! (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks Andy. Still quite far though when just wanting to save on postage, but I'll bear it in mind.


----------



## Kamakazie! (Nov 22, 2012)

I guess this means there isn't one then?

That is a shame.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

If u speak to Denise at Ferraris in Bridgend nicely she'll do u free postage on 4 250g bags ;-)


----------

